# How much hay do you have put up right now?



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I know people are hurting for hay down in Texas. But how about everyone else?

We had a very good first crop in Maine, I had the best first cutting in years.

Right now I have about 200 round bales under cover that should be more than enough to get me through till spring with plenty to spare.

Thought an inventory from other people might be interesting.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have roughly 1000 round bales in our hoop buildings with roughly another 270 under tarps. Have another 200-250 stored outside for my beefcows with another 100 of corn stover. I rarely move a lot of hay in the fall as I wont stop the row crop harvest just for hay. It will all be gone by the end of april.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have nothing. I always try and sell out by Christmas. As typically the prices go down after the 1st of the year as most have their stock for the year. But this year was different and I sold out by the end of October. I don't have animals so the faster it sells the better so I won't have to be bothered selling hay until next June.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sold Out.Have alot to deliver yet but it is all spoken for.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Sold out early December, except for some rained on round bales and some poor 1st crop left from last year. I think it will all find a home this year, as buyers aren't as picky when there' s not much to pick from.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I had alittle less than 1000 5x6 rnd bales. Less than I usually have because I put up more sq. bales this year. I sold around 400 in the summer, still got good prices for them because they are regular customers. The drought hit here and then I started getting scared that I sold too many. But in the last 3 weeks all the ponds filled up after I was down to two with water in them. (That was the real scare!) I think I'm going to scrape bye. I had to start feeding hay earlier because the grass stopped growing. Believe it or not, without rain. Nothing grows!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was sold out before I started baling this year. I reduced acres and then with weather issues, didn't get enough baled to take care of my regular customers. I have been sourcing hay for them all year and I am still looking for more if anyone has any extra. Got about 15 semi loads to deliver yet.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have about 3000 small squares and 250 rolls left. I could probably sale 10 times that much between now and first cutting.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got about 60 round bales and maybe 100 square bales extra. This is my cushion for the cattle and horses. I'd feel like a doggone fool if I ran out and had to go buy hay!

Ralph


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a couple hundered rounds and am buying another couple hundered since I am selling my good tarped bales and feeding some purchased un-covered bales. I have about 3000 small squares left and need about 1000 to feed and the rest are all spoken for. I have a few hundered left to sell to people off the street for $6/bale.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have about 65 4x5 rounds baled middle of Sept. The rest is finally on the ground, (I should be out checking it & starting to rake the lighter stuff to bale now, instead of sitting on this 'puter.) Hoping to get couple hundred 5x5's out of the 15 or so acres I have left baled this week.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I'd feel like a doggone fool if I ran out and had to go buy hay!


Well, with the drought, nothing was growing down here. I certainly bought a bunch and didn't feel at all foolish about it. I'm just happy that I saw it coming and locked in the deals before the prices went through the roof.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Have about 300 small squares hay and 300+ of straw and/or bean bedding in the barn. Sold most right off the wagon this year....our problem up here was winter kill. Seems every year brings a new challenge..John


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Got 102 4x5 rounds left to feed cows, 39 3x4 rounds for horses, sold everything else. Have about ,35 4x5 rounds or 75 3x4 rounds on ground right NOW, will bale it tomorrow. Don't know which baler I will use, probably both. I will not offer it for sale until at least feb 20th. I might need it !!

scrapiron


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

I made 5,000 small squares and about 400 4X5 rounds and was sold out in October. Kind of suprises me because there was ample rain up here and seemed to be plenty of hay everywhere. I was pretty nervous that I would have a lot left over. Guess I should have charged more!


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Sold out as of 12/28, had a phenominal year this year, took a few chances with diferent things and it payed off this year.

Best part though is not having to deal with snow the rest of the winter.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Have little over 60 of the better stuff left they are eating 3/4 of a bale per day but when it gets colder... there is 30 out of 160 from the crp late cut left for sale if your supplementing. Bet I end up looking for more at the end of the season...Just the way I work I guess ;-}


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I put up about 2000 small squares and 17 rounds (didn't have the haymow empty from the year before, so I had to put up the extra hay in round bales). All the rounds are gone and other than 200 or so small squares of "cow" hay, I have everything sold. Shipping the second to last semi load this Friday and the last one will go out in the beginning of February (I'm praying for a nice warm spell so I don't end up with a semi stuck in the driveway).

Finally have a steady enough customer base that I'll be looking to fit and plant about 15 more acres next year.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

I am almost sold out. I have chose to sit on what I have left on wait until the price goes even higher.

Over the last week I sold two truckloads of good hay to Texas at $250 a ton, and two truckloads of excellent/premium hay to Texas at $270. The guy didn't even balk when I gave him that price, he just wanted to know when it would be there.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

[quote name=' Over the last week I sold two truckloads of good hay to Texas at $250 a ton, and two truckloads of excellent/premium hay to Texas at $270. The guy didn't even balk when I gave him that price, he just wanted to know when it would be there.[/QUOTE']

Is that a delivered price?


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Sold the last of my untarped today ,40 rounds.Guy coming tomorrow I expect him to take the remaining 30 tarped bales.Wished I wouldn't have turned down a couple of bigger fields now.DOH!
Russ


----------

